# Marijuana while breastfeeding?



## North_Of_60

I don't know if people will answer this, so I made an anonymous poll. But I'm curious if anyone smokes marijuana while breastfeeding. Why or why not? (If you feel comfortable answering.) I've seen a bunch of threads about alcohol, but haven't seen one about smoking.


----------



## WNB

here we go again... lol









Tune in 20 pages later for acrimony and drama, right here on commercial-free MDC. It's a soap opera for people who only ever use Dr. Brommers.


----------



## North_Of_60

Yeah, helps if you spell it right when entering it in the search engine. No wonder I never got any hits. No pun intended.


----------



## Molliejo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
here we go again... lol









Tune in 20 pages later for acrimony and drama, right here on commercial-free MDC. It's a soap opera for people who only ever use Dr. Brommers.
















:


----------



## Ruthla

I'm not convinced there's any physical reason that marijuana would be unsafe for pg or nursing moms. However, I wouldn't take any herb or drug while pg or nursing without good reason.

The main reason I would never smoke marijuana while pg or nursing is because its' currently illegal. I wouldn't take the legal risks- what would happen to my children if I were arrested? What if CPS swooped in because the baby tested positive for trace amounts of THC? Not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## BlueStateMama

I'm just too old now.







At 35 and living in the burbs I'd have no idea where to even *get* any.









Also, DH has never, ever smoked - so it fell out of favor for me about the time I got married. But when nursing? I've never heard anything compelling against it (physically) I'd worry more about legality (getting busted obtaining it, etc.) I take very few risks like that.


----------



## babymakesthree

I am an advocate for marijuana legalization and my motto is everything in moderation. I am in the burbs and wouldn't know where to get any even if I wanted it, like pp said, but I do not condemn it's use at all. My wish for mj in the US is for it to stop being a scapegoat in the inane drug war. I hope this stays civil


----------



## Snowdrift

I haven't, but I would from a physical safety POV. I don't have access and the legalities are a concern, but yeah, I would if I had access and felt comfortable about the source and security and such.

I wouldn't when my baby was very tiny. I think at about four months I'd begin to be comfortable with it.


----------



## Aliviasmom

I've only smoked it a few times, and wasn't that incredibly impressed with it. I haven't smoked it since several months before I even conceived dd.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

I am a huge advocater and supporter of the use of marijuana with proper use and am a frequent user while breastfeeding and all through pg. I'm researched the topic and have found few accurate studies. Many studies are inaccurate because the participants used additional drugs, and/or cigarettes, and/or lived in lifestyle which were not the best to be pregnant in. It's late and DH wants to go to bed so I'll cut this short and return tomorrow.
I just wanted to mention that pumping and dumping isn't going to help. THC is fat soluble and stored in the fat so it can be found in your system for days even weeks after use. Got to go, There is a MJ/Hemp tribe, please search and explore, people are a little more open there but we still worry about other judging us.

Goodnight


----------



## Ammaarah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
here we go again... lol









Tune in 20 pages later for acrimony and drama, right here on commercial-free MDC. It's a soap opera for people who only ever use Dr. Brommers.









:


----------



## stacey2061

well, i don't smoke it because i don't enjoy the way it feels, but all that aside, i likely wouldn't anyway, just because i don't feel ok with intoxicating myself in anyway when i'm the one responsible for my kids (which is most of the time when you're bf). it might be a different story say, once they're in bed for the night and i'm sure they won't wake up, or if they're at grandma's for the afternoon, kwim? i'm no expert and i don't know why i felt the need to weigh in







i must just love the sound of my own voice


----------



## *clementine*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey2061* 
well, i don't smoke it because i don't enjoy the way it feels, but all that aside, i likely wouldn't anyway, just because i don't feel ok with intoxicating myself in anyway when i'm the one responsible for my kids (which is most of the time when you're bf). it might be a different story say, once they're in bed for the night and i'm sure they won't wake up, or if they're at grandma's for the afternoon, kwim? i'm no expert and i don't know why i felt the need to weigh in







i must just love the sound of my own voice


----------



## ~Megan~

I've never done it and won't as long as its illegal and I have underage kids.

I'm so scared of getting caught and having my kids taken away. Perhaps I'm a little over scared but its my choice.


----------



## cosmotion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
I am a huge advocater and supporter of the use of marijuana with proper use and am a frequent user while breastfeeding and all through pg.
Goodnight


same here, momma.








:


----------



## JesseMomme

I picked nursing while toddlers. It's really because I wasn't too interested in getting ahold of mj when all of my kids were infants, and when I was preg too (wish I had it for morning sickness to be honest) which has actually been most of the past 8 years for me. FWIW my nursing toddler is totally fine.

Yes, I'm very paranoid because it's illegal in the US (it's wrong that it's illegal but it's reality) and I'm very paranoid of CPS.


----------



## ellymay

I don't agree with it and would never do it.


----------



## Romana

I've never tried it - never had any desire to do it, plus I'm deterred by its illegality. But I've also never smoked a cigarette, so I'm not sure I'd try it even if it were legal. I'm just not interested.

Plus, I had the privilege of watching three of my best friends ruin their lives with pot. Yes, I know not everyone who smokes pot ruins their lives. And no, they weren't (and still aren't) doing any other drugs. Being a witness to their pathetic fall and now-miserable lives also kinda turned me off.

Julia
dd 1 year old


----------



## treqi

i'm all for smoking pot just not while the parent of an extremely dependent child (eg 7 and below) so my opinion has little to do with bfing but its still an opinion....


----------



## jesrox

I used to be a pretty heavy user in college...but haven't since I've had my baby. I used to use it because I couldn't sleep and was never hungry...but breastfeeding and a 7 month old have made those two problems go away!! I don't know if I will use again after the baby isn't breastfeeding, I can't risk losing my job now if for some reason I was tested randomly...


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 
I've never tried it - never had any desire to do it, plus I'm deterred by its illegality. But I've also never smoked a cigarette, so I'm not sure I'd try it even if it were legal. I'm just not interested.

Plus, I had the privilege of watching three of my best friends ruin their lives with pot. Yes, I know not everyone who smokes pot ruins their lives. And no, they weren't (and still aren't) doing any other drugs. Being a witness to their pathetic fall and now-miserable lives also kinda turned me off.

Julia
dd 1 year old









Around here we have 2 types of marijuana users. The gateway drug users who at the same time are doing meth and crack usually anywhere from teens to early adults, but the range does vary.. Theses are drug abusers. These people ruin their lives. The other type are the seasoned user, who takes part on a regular basis to achieve a certain level of medication to live and function in their day to daily life. But that is off topic.

As for it being illegal that's not a fact everywhere. Even in places where it is illegal it is also a prescription drug, such as in the US, and it can be grown and used with government regulation and monitoring. Here in my area of Canada it is also illegal in the same way, the difference is that the law just doesn't care so long as it is not grown and sold for mass profit, it isn't mass prepackaged baggies, and the obvious not sold to children.
Here I grow my own marijuana. You can apply for permits, we also have the largest government operated grow operation in the country. I have had the police to my house for many different reasons atleast 4 times recently and each time no one asked for my permit. Here we can walk down the street with a joint, we don't hide it at all.
I think that the illegal nature of this drug should be left out, any prescription drug taken without a prescription is illegal. If you have some old ointment for a rash that you choose to use 6 months after your last outbreak and your doctor only precribed it for 2 months, if you don't consult your doctor that is use of a controled substance. But then again most moms here are from the US thus are judging on their countries laws and portrayal of a drug the gov't is having a war with, of course the gov't, wants to taint the information by testing mothers who take part in other illegal uses of drugs, unhealthy life choices, and/or abuse legal drugs like alcohol. Another tactic that they use is to not preform the proper tests, or not release information gathered. Then there are all the tests that are "inconclusive", yet still do not release the results or their definition of "inconclusive".
Also there are many studies that are conducted on subjects who SMOKE marijuana and not use a VAPORIZER. I THIINK WE CAN ALL AGREE THAT SMOKING IS BAD AND HAS MANY NEGITIVE EFFECTS. So many tests refer to the use of marijuana but don't have a control group regaurding the method of administration, whether it is smoked, injested, or inhaled with a vaporizer, not to metion there are marijuana ointments which relieve pain topically. Many of the ill effect of marijuana that they conclude in these studies are directly related to the SMOKING of marijuana.

Another thing I must point out is that mothers who do use marijuana are often very reluctant to openly share their experiences because in many cases it is illegal. There are so many Closet Users who hide from the world or even create the illusion that they are very against the use. I can't help but compare it to mothers who have miscarages. You think that no body else has experienced it til it happens to you and you find a support group of so many mothers who you wouldn't expect who have been through and experienced what you have. People keep it to themselves. I never knew so many marijuana using moms there were 'til I became one then the protective walls came down and the hidden act is revealed and you relize that appearences and what people want you to see are different then what is going on.

When looking for acurate information I believe you have to look for studies done independently, or from other countries where marijuana is not attacked as such.

Here on MDC we take examples from other parenting tactics from other cultures, regaurding babywearing, breastfeeding, EC, even having a drink of wine or two with dinner, or drinking on occasion. We point to these other cultures where it is accepted and embraced as a effective and moderatly safe, and say "see this is why it works so great for them, we can apply these tactics here", well there are countries where they partake and use marijuana to treat a variety of ailments on a regular basis, and it is accepted culturally, we should be looking at these societies and making the choice for ourselves, not allowing the government to tell us what they want us to believe to be the truth.

When you break down the situation, as with anything you put in your body while pg or bf, we tend to consult our doctors to guild us. Well in a country where you can be sued in the medical profession the doctors tend to cover their asses, and as with any substacne that they don't fully understand or have accurate information for deem it a risk. Not to metion that any doctor willing to come out and lead this "crusade" has so much risk to they're professional life. Better safe than sorry they say.

We as a mothering community choose to try and use natural and tradtional methods for everything, including what we put in our body, turning to non-medication solution to our health issues when possible. Midwives make suggestions to pg moms to use Marijuana to treat various things such as morning sickness, and to increase appetite.
First I have to point out that THC is fat, oil, or alcohol soluble so it needs to enter the fat cells in order for the THC to be realeased into your body. In the same situation the THC MUST begin to be absorbed when in contact with any of these substances, and in the body at this point begin being broken down.
In the making of Canna Oil or Butter for cooking the oil and fat suck all the THC from the shake or bud, and if done over the proper amount of time once the foliage is strained from the solution it then is striped of it's THC.
So when it enters the body the effects aren't experienced 'til the THC makes contact with the fat and is released, you continue to feel the effect as long as the THC is available to be released and used up, much like vitamins, it then has to be replaced.
Now yes there are minute amounts of THC left in your body which can be picked up during drug testing, drug testing identifies the compounds which makes up THC, that means when they are togather and when risidual compounds after being broken down, this is why drug tests can indicate that you've used marijuana weeks ago. Now I mentioned that THC can travel through your body, well these are the THC compounds that have not come in comtact with fat because if it had it would have been broken down. So really you can only have THC found in your system for a few days after using, but the fragments can still be found for weeks.
Now breastfeeding. Doctors state that THC enters your breastmilk because it is fat soluble and milk stores are made from substances from all areas of stores throughout the body. But inorder to enter the breastmilk it has to travel through fat but once it enters your fat cells it starts breaking down already and by the time it enters your breastmilk, then by the time you feed your child the THC is mostly broken down.
There are studies that prove that you can find out if a mother has used marijuana by testing a breastfed infant. What the neglect to inform anyone of is just how much THC actually makes it to the child and whether it is fragments of the compound that were already broken down in the mothers body. I will say that yes minute amounts may travel through your milk much like alcohol but on a smaller scale.

Another argument I've seen is that it isn't right to be intoxicated while caring for children, because it impairs your ability to care for your child. Lots of things impair your ability to properly care for your child, not just alcohol, but also sleep deprivation, migranes, pain, anxiety, hyperactivity, all of these things can also be relieved using marjuana therapy, but that's not the point. The point is that this is a form a medication not intoxication or recreational use to be abused. Different individuals respond differently to different medications over different periods of time, this is why we have a prescription medication system and doctors. If marijuana is having an intoxicating effect on you then I suggest you not care for children as I would also advise for anyone using any other form of medication with the same effect.

What it comes down to is your personal choice, and in many instanse the choice to self medicate if you are unable to recieve a prescription but it betters your day to day life. It isn't right for everyone, but for some it in not an intoxication but a tool to allow them to get and give the most the most of themselves, and no one should be judged for wanting to share the best you, and sometimes you needs help to function better.

I really must go now though, but I assure you I will be back. Please feel free to join the marjuana using moms in finding your tribe and join in a few discussions.


----------



## mamadelbosque

I haven't smoked since I got pregnant, but if offerd would probabl take a hit or two now... However, should I get a migraine, you can bet I'd smoke - its the *ONLY* thing that *ever* helped my migraines (and yes, I've tried all of the OTC meds - they're worthless, at least for me).


----------



## Romana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
Around here we have 2 types of marijuana users. The gateway drug users who at the same time are doing meth and crack usually anywhere from teens to early adults, but the range does vary.. Theses are drug abusers. These people ruin their lives. The other type are the seasoned user, who takes part on a regular basis to achieve a certain level of medication to live and function in their day to daily life. But that is off topic.

Since you quoted me, I'm guessing maybe this is a response to me saying they weren't using any other drugs and ruined their lives - i.e. that you're suggesting I just didn't know what all they were using. I actually lived with them for a while, and my now dh lived with them for years while all of this developed (and got bad) and he used MJ too. In fact, he introduced them to it. They tried E once, that was it. There wasn't anything else going on and it wasn't a gateway, it just simply was _the_ way. So, yes, they were abusing MJ, but not any other drugs. They did ruin their lives. Dh got out for a couple of reasons; all personal and not relevant to the discussion.

I don't have a problem with people who use it in moderation, as long as no one is using or smoking in my house or around my dc. And if I'd had multiple friends ruin their lives with alcohol, I'd probably be less inclined to drink, too (but I don't think it would stop me entirely, because it's something I'm accustomed to and it's legal).

Julia
dd 1 year old


----------



## *Karen*

I would never smoke *anything* while nursing my babe. Ever.


----------



## twopinknoblue

Those of you that say you have used MJ while pregnant.....did you receive prenatal care? Just curious, because my midwife took urine samples at every visit, and I'm sure that if I were using an illegal substance then I would have been reported.

I've smoked plenty of MJ in my life, but I would never smoke while preg. or BF. I wouldn't smoke it anymore anyway, but that's beside the point.

The fact of the matter is, whether you agree or not, possession and use of marijuana is illegal in the United States, and IMHO, partaking in illegal behavior as the parent of a child is completely irresponsible.........just think of the ramifications. Your children could see you be arrested, be taken from you and when returned your entire relationship with them would be scrutinized by CPS for the rest of your lives........it's not worth it.


----------



## mamameg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twopinknoblue* 
The fact of the matter is, whether you agree or not, possession and use of marijuana is illegal in the United States, and IMHO, partaking in illegal behavior as the parent of a child is completely irresponsible.........just think of the ramifications. Your children could see you be arrested, be taken from you and when returned your entire relationship with them would be scrutinized by CPS for the rest of your lives........it's not worth it.

yeah, except if a person is using it discreetly, in the privacy of their own home, the likelihood that they would be arrested for it is next to none. police need a warrant to come into a person's home. hypothetically, if a person were using it in moderation, police would have no reason to obtain a warrant to search their house. it's just not realistic.

now, if a person were growing, or selling, or doing some other illegal behavior that would call attention to themselves, then yes, they run a higher risk of being arrested. but that's not what most moderate mj users are doing.

besides, in many states, possession of less than an ounce is nothing more than a ticket-able offense.

don't believe the hype.


----------



## mamameg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twopinknoblue* 
Those of you that say you have used MJ while pregnant.....did you receive prenatal care? Just curious, because my midwife took urine samples at every visit, and I'm sure that if I were using an illegal substance then I would have been reported.

maybe I just had a really laid back mw, but she never would have drug tested me! I did my own urine samples and used ph strips to test for protein, etc. maybe a hospital affiliated mw would be more rigid? I have no idea. not the kind of mw i went to.

but fwiw, my hospital ob (first birth) never drug tested me, either. then urine sample was tested in the room with me and then dumped.

i have, however, heard of testing being done after birth. my state does not do that, but some do, and YES, there can be serious consequences for that.


----------



## trini

No. Never.


----------



## mama_daba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twopinknoblue* 
Those of you that say you have used MJ while pregnant.....did you receive prenatal care? Just curious, because my midwife took urine samples at every visit, and I'm sure that if I were using an illegal substance then I would have been reported.

some midwifes suggest it to help with nausea and lack of appetite


----------



## frenchie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 

Even in places where it is illegal it is also a prescription drug, such as in the US, and it can be grown and used with government regulation and monitoring.

Well..not really. Even if it's legal for medical use in a (US) state, it's still a Federal Law violation. Federal Law trumps state law. As for the growing of mj for personal medical use, you're allowed to grow no more than 12 plants, and the harvest cannot be sold. There is no monitoring by the government either. IF a neighbor or somebody were to see your plants, they can turn you in to the Federal gov. and you will be prosecuted under Federal Law.


----------



## frenchie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twopinknoblue* 
Those of you that say you have used MJ while pregnant.....did you receive prenatal care? Just curious, because my midwife took urine samples at every visit, and I'm sure that if I were using an illegal substance then I would have been reported.


In the State of CA, you have to sign a consent form to have a drug test. The only thing they test your urine for , at prenatal visits, is glucose and protein.


----------



## Ruthla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twopinknoblue* 
Those of you that say you have used MJ while pregnant.....did you receive prenatal care? Just curious, because my midwife took urine samples at every visit, and I'm sure that if I were using an illegal substance then I would have been reported.

I used a DEM (trained via apprenticeship, not formal schooling) for my first 2 pgs and a CNM in an OB group for my 3rd pg. Urine samples were taken at every visit in both places. The only things they tested the urine for on a regular basis was protein and sugar. The only other thing urine was ever used for during pg was for pg tests- the HPTs I took myself and the test the OB office used on my first visit.

The "complete urinalysis" required me to pour the urine into a sterile test tube, put the test tube into a plastic bag, and hand the bag to the office's lab. At regular visits I peed into a paper cup that they then dipped a little test strip into before discarding the urine. They couldn't have "sneaked in" any drug testing, unless they did it as part of the complete urinalysis at my first visit.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

My doctor knows, so did my OB, and public health nurse, and CFS. My doctor told me to quit smoking(which I did) but never pushed the marijuana. All cases are closed and I'm glad there was concern, it is a drug that is all too often abused. I don't care about drug testing, I have nothing to hide. babe must run


----------



## littlebudsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
Another argument I've seen is that it isn't right to be intoxicated while caring for children, because it impairs your ability to care for your child. Lots of things impair your ability to properly care for your child, not just alcohol, but also sleep deprivation, migranes, pain, anxiety, hyperactivity, all of these things can also be relieved using marjuana therapy, but that's not the point. The point is that this is a form a medication not intoxication or recreational use to be abused. Different individuals respond differently to different medications over different periods of time, this is why we have a prescription medication system and doctors. If marijuana is having an intoxicating effect on you then I suggest you not care for children as I would also advise for anyone using any other form of medication with the same effect.

You are so right on!! MJ enhances my life and relationships. Anyways, thanks for educating!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlebudsmom* 
You are so right on!! MJ enhances my life and relationships. Anyways, thanks for educating!

That's my goal to educate because that is the only way for people to understand why we choose to make it a part of our healthy lifestyle. If people don't know they can't be blamed and when it comes to the truth about marijuana people pay big bucks to make sure we don't know or only have a vague understanding with no answers.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan'sMommy* 
I would never smoke *anything* while nursing my babe. Ever.

There are many other methods that can be used to experience the effects of THC, not just smoking. You can use it in your cookingCanna oil or butter), baking(any recipe that requires oil or butter baked under 350 degrees), or make drinks with it(milk for tea, milk alone or use alcohol). You can also make or purchase cream for sore joints and arthritis. And there is also vaporizing it. When you use a vaporizer it heats the weed to the exact temperature needed to release the THC with out coming close burning the leaf itself, just pure THC and a toxic husk to dispose of afterwards, just as safe as cooking, and very pure.


----------



## goddessgold1

I have not and would never smoke weed while nursing, BUT I do not ever smoke, so that probably makes a huge difference. Quite honestly it isnt something I have ever done any research on, so I cannot say right off hand if I would think it was ok or not. My baby sister smoked while pregnant, she had exagerated sickness, nothing the drs did could stop her from puking day in and day out the WHOLE pregnancy, but when she smoked, she felt better... And she continued to smoke while nursing her son( I got her to nurse for 3 months!! yay!!) I didnt agree with her smoking while nursing or pregnant, but again, that may just stem from the fact that I really do not believe in doing marajuana.


----------



## goddessgold1

I posted before reading the other posts, so I also wanted to add after reading, I dont think it is my, or anyones place to judge, really. Honestly, even tho I havent really ever done any studies on it, I have been surrounded by weed my whole life, all my family always has and still does do it, and from what I have seen, smoking cigs are alot words than smoking a joint every now and then... and I can handle a person who is high, I cannot handle a drunk...lol







:


----------



## CrunchyCate

No, I wouldn't. I am sure it's not the worst, but I wouldn't risk having the kids taken from me.


----------



## mama_daba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
In the State of CA, you have to sign a consent form to have a drug test. The only thing they test your urine for , at prenatal visits, is glucose and protein.

i didn't sign it at my prenatal visit and they tested me anyways! i came up negative for everything i don't do any drugs not even cafine except occasionally in a piece of chocolate, but i didn't sign it anyways because i don't want them testing me. i suspect no one even looked at the paper

eta
i don't have a problem with people doing mj while pregnant or breast feeding. i think it should be legal everyplace i just personally don't do it as i don't like how it makes me feel. i am extremely sensitive and i love green tea but i also don't drink it because i don't like how it makes me feel.


----------



## Hayes

For me, it isn't an issue of safety, but one of legality. I wouldn't want to lose custody of my baby due to a little fun.


----------



## frenchie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonfroggy* 
i didn't sign it at my prenatal visit and they tested me anyways! i came up negative for everything i don't do any drugs not even cafine except occasionally in a piece of chocolate, but i didn't sign it anyways because i don't want them testing me. i suspect no one even looked at the paper

Interesting....you know they can get in trouble for that? You even have to sign a consent form to be tested for HIV!! At my OB's office, they have you fill out a questionaire. They ask about drug use, and if you are honest, they discuss it with you. When I was pregnant with my son, I had been smoking MJ up until the day before I found out I was PG. I was honest with him, and he just asked me to quit while pregnant. Never requested that I take a drug test. When they hand you a lab slip, you can see what is being tested.


----------



## JesseMomme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twopinknoblue* 
Those of you that say you have used MJ while pregnant.....did you receive prenatal care? Just curious, because my midwife took urine samples at every visit, and I'm sure that if I were using an illegal substance then I would have been reported.

I've smoked plenty of MJ in my life, but I would never smoke while preg. or BF. I wouldn't smoke it anymore anyway, but that's beside the point.

The fact of the matter is, whether you agree or not, possession and use of marijuana is illegal in the United States, and IMHO, partaking in illegal behavior as the parent of a child is completely irresponsible.........just think of the ramifications. Your children could see you be arrested, be taken from you and when returned your entire relationship with them would be scrutinized by CPS for the rest of your lives........it's not worth it.

Before I had found out I was first preg with #1 and had smoked some I actually went and told my Dr this, and they smiled and said not to worry about it. Like any new mom I was concerned about "side effects" to my baby and quit - wish I hadn't because I ended up in bed for 3 months straight I was so sick - lost two jobs because of it too.

Every time my urine sample was tested, it was done in front of me for just protien /sugar strips. The sample would have to be taken to the back lab and have a drug/tox screen run on it, and if that was done w/o one's knowledge well that is just scary.

With babes #3 and #4 I didn't get traditional prenatal care, I just took care of myself, but doing that to avoid my urine getting drug tested was furthest from my mind. I wasn't using mj anyways #1. It's expensive and I dont' have a green thumb







#2. morning sickness was bad but not nearly as bad as with my first, so I just dealt with it with ginger and mints.

If said police ever actually were allowed into my house (why would they want a warrent for me, we're not doing things that attract the police here in the first place) they wouldn't find anything. If they did, it would be wayyyyy less than the ounce (that's pretty expensive lol), and I'd get a ticket/fine, not hauled away in handcuffs. If was operating a meth lab - _then_ I might get hauled away in handcuffs. But I don't plan on doing that any time soon.

I'm paranoid of CPS but I have dealt with CPS (had nothing to do with mj btw) twice, so, I have experience behind me to handle them. I try to find a balance between not living in fear of CPS and knowing my rights, to knowing that there's possibly off the hook caseworkers who could be overzealous.

One mama mentioned not wanting to be "intoxicated" while caring for her young children. I certainly wouldn't do anything I wasn't comfortable with, if you don't like how it makes you feel and don't want to be caring for your kids feeling like that that's fine. I think it affects people differently anyways. It also depends on strain/how it was grown too. If you smoke crap, you'll feel like crap. I'm totally fine with my kids if I have a buzz. It's just like normal for me and I'm totally capable of handling things with my children.

To me being intoxicated is having a few to many







- that I couldn't do. I had one glass of wine w/ dinner last night because it was my birthday and it was more than enough for me - plus my Dh was home.


----------



## North_Of_60

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
any prescription drug taken without a prescription is illegal. If you have some old ointment for a rash that you choose to use 6 months after your last outbreak and your doctor only precribed it for 2 months, if you don't consult your doctor that is use of a controled substance.

Um, no. Not all prescription medications are "controlled substances". My cortisone cream is not a controlled substance. My hydrocodone, however, is.

And a doctor cannot put a time limit on how long it takes you to consume/use up your prescription. If it has _your_ name on it, you can take it whenever you want. Even ten years later if you please (though it will then be expired, ick).


----------



## Ks Mama

My answer would be the same as for alcohol.

I see no reason to poison my body, nor potentially my baby's body, who has no say in the matter.

So no, I never have, and never would.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

I think that too many moms here veiw using marijuana as a recreational drug like alcohol, while really it is a medicinal herb that has uses for many ailments. You don't poison your body when you take RRLT, or camamilla(can't spell). Theyl trigger reactions physically and emotionally within your body yet we deem these safe. There are studies showing marijuana use has negitive effects, but there are better studies showing it having no long term negitive effects. Alcohol is a poison, marijuana is a natural treatment.


----------



## athansor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I'm not convinced there's any physical reason that marijuana would be unsafe for pg or nursing moms. However, I wouldn't take any herb or drug while pg or nursing without good reason.

The main reason I would never smoke marijuana while pg or nursing is because its' currently illegal. I wouldn't take the legal risks- what would happen to my children if I were arrested? What if CPS swooped in because the baby tested positive for trace amounts of THC? Not worth the risk IMO.

That's my feeling exactly.


----------



## JesseMomme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
I think that too many moms here veiw using marijuana as a recreational drug like alcohol, while really it is a medicinal herb that has uses for many ailments. You don't poison your body when you take RRLT, or camamilla(can't spell). Theyl trigger reactions physically and emotionally within your body yet we deem these safe. There are studies showing marijuana use has negitive effects, but there are better studies showing it having no long term negitive effects. Alcohol is a poison, marijuana is a natural treatment.









: Smoke inhalation itself isn't healthy, but there are many ways around that anyways.


----------



## thismama

For me it's not about child's age but frequency of use, and whether they are demonstrating any negative responses to it. I called Motherisk when my daughter was a babe and told there can be problems with frequent use, and symptoms would be a very sleepy lethargic babe who is not meeting developmental milestones.

If that is not happening, IMO partaking is perfectly safe. Scandalous in this culture







, but safe.


----------



## mama_daba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frenchie* 
Interesting....you know they can get in trouble for that? You even have to sign a consent form to be tested for HIV!! At my OB's office, they have you fill out a questionaire. They ask about drug use, and if you are honest, they discuss it with you. When I was pregnant with my son, I had been smoking MJ up until the day before I found out I was PG. I was honest with him, and he just asked me to quit while pregnant. Never requested that I take a drug test. When they hand you a lab slip, you can see what is being tested.

i think it was just an error where they didn't look at the paperwork. i did look at the sheet for the blood work and urine testing but didn't look closely at it. they had the thing to sign for hiv with a check box to say if i wanted it or not.
the whole thing left me feeling very violated. but i don't have to go back there again unless there is some sort of complication. i am having a home birth with midwifes. the midwifes leave me feeling empowered and educated after every appointment.


----------



## BusyMommy

:
Always an interesting discussion.

Ugh, very creepy about "secret" testing. My mw had me test the urine sample myself. Not only respectful but responsible.


----------



## maminatural

_For me, it isn't an issue of safety, but one of legality. I wouldn't want to lose custody of my baby due to a little fun._

I'm sure lots of people do it just for fun... and while I don't necessarily criticize that either... I think by stating that so simply it's not taking in consideration the many, many people who recognize MJ's medicinal qualities.

Truth is... it's not for everybody but taken in the appropriate dosage, it can be a lifesaver. It has been known to ease anxiety, stress, manic episodes, just mention a few and it's a much more natural approach to using all those prescription medicines that often have severe side effects.

It should be legalized.


----------



## frenchie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonfroggy* 
i think it was just an error where they didn't look at the paperwork. i did look at the sheet for the blood work and urine testing but didn't look closely at it. they had the thing to sign for hiv with a check box to say if i wanted it or not.
the whole thing left me feeling very violated. but i don't have to go back there again unless there is some sort of complication. i am having a home birth with midwifes. the midwifes leave me feeling empowered and educated after every appointment.

I'd feel violated too. Good thing you have your midwives


----------



## awinkler

You know, I guess I'd want to know how it affected my milk and make a decision based on that. On a related note, I have psoriasis, and sometimes use a prescription topical steriod on my skin. If I use it on one spot (maybe the size of a pencil eraser), I don't worry about it. If I use it on a larger area, it's typically when I go to work and can pump & dump the milk for 6 hours.


----------



## lilysmama1124

Although I really really really want to I choose not to for the following reasons:
1) It is illegal I could get arrested and dd could test pos.
2) My DH says I can't
3) Because it is illegal there is no way to know for sure where it came from, how it was grown, how it was harvested, or how it has been handled(for all I know it was grown with nasty pesticides, sprayed with something to preserve it, and store it a meth lab)

So if it were legal and I could buy organic preferably local pot I would definately be doing it!


----------



## Gumby

i feel like bumping this


----------



## Panthira

I haven't smoked while pregnant or nursing. I don't think anything is wrong with it, if the baby is a older and there's a medical reason for it.

I haven't smoked in years, but lately I've been considering it only for a medical reason. I would rather that than some of the medications the doctors want to prescribe! Interesting about the vaporizer thing. I probably won't smoke while I'm nursing though, just because of the legality issue. Once I'm done nursing I might give it a go and see if it helps my pain any...


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilysmama1124* 
Although I really really really want to I choose not to for the following reasons:
1) It is illegal I could get arrested and dd could test pos.
2) My DH says I can't
3) Because it is illegal there is no way to know for sure where it came from, how it was grown, how it was harvested, or how it has been handled(for all I know it was grown with nasty pesticides, sprayed with something to preserve it, and store it a meth lab)

So if it were legal and I could buy organic preferably local pot I would definately be doing it!

are we in oregon just really prviledged to not have that as the situation, and you live in the middle of crackville? or is that just overly paranoid and unrealistic?
pot and meth rarely intersect.
and there are LOTS of ways to make sure where it came from, who grew it, what was used on it. etc.
and do you let your husband regulate everything that goes in your body?

i for one feel very blessed to know exactly where my medicine comes from, who grows it, what they put on it and in the soil and how many times a day they talk to it







and if my DH told me i couldnt take the only medicine that always provides pain relief(and i get some BAD pain) that has no negative side effects i would tell him exactly where he could stick it.







seriously. MY body my choice.
unless you are smoking near your child and she is getting second hand smoke then she shouldnt test positive. its already metabolized and an entire different chemical blueprint by the time the miniscule ammounts get into your breastmilk. babe doesnt get high and thc doesnt transfer into their body.
Chrissy, care to elaborate?


----------



## crwilson

I voted no but I theoretically have no problem with it. I wouldn't worry about physical risks, but like other mamas, I would worry about legal ones. It's just not worth the risk to me at this point in my life.


----------



## mamadelbosque

I havent... but probably would, if given the 'right' circumstances/oppertunity. YK??

ETA: And... I'd definetly, absolutely 100% smoke weed if I had a migraine and had it around. Absolutely. Can't possibly be any worse for DS than the vicodin I took last time out of desperation...


----------



## mama_lola

Nope. As nice as it sounds right now, smoking makes me very lazy and lethargic during the day and sleep heavily at night, so I'm abstaining. Previous to getting pregnant with DD I used it almost every night as a sleep aid and anxiety/depression relief. Besides, I've found that the high my little one gives me is enough to replace any other a million times over.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice

Well, since there seems to be a mj theme lately, I'll weigh in.

It's an herb, that grows from the ground. It's less damaging than cigarettes. I smoked until a few days before I found out I was pgs. Of course, I also ate like 4 cans of tuna, smoked about 500 cigarettes, and drank like a fish that whole week before peeing on the stick. Shit happens. I quit everything while pgs, except the occasional wine or beer. I started up toking again occasionally after he was 3 or 4 mos old. I am a nicer more balanced person for it. Just ask any of my friends, or especially DH. Usually at night after wrestling with the wee one into bed for 3 hours. A girl's gotta relax!

Like I said in the other thread, the reasons it is illegal are trivial and driven by the greed of big oil, big cotton, the petrochemical and paper industries. The gov't tells us to vax our children, and not all of us do that, either, do we? So, it's hypocritical to pick and choose which laws we choose to violate. We all speed sometimes.

Okay, rant over.


----------



## loriforeman

belladonna is natural, so's nightshade. i'm certainly not taking either.

i'm extremely against...i won't even drink caffeine while pregnant or nursing, either. i owe my children good quality building blocks to make their bodies with...

i know one mother that co-slept after smoking, and she killed her kid. i know several that are pretty sorry parents, as well...more concerned with toking than taking care of their babies.

i certainly wouldn't want my children to end up smoking ANYTHING, and i'm not exposing them to such, either. why take a chance?


----------



## potatofairy

belladonna _is_ the so called deadly nightshade actually. (btw, tomatos, potatos and eggplants are also nightshades.) the alkaloids of this plant are sometimes used to treat intestinal disorders, migranes, muscle spasms, and athsma, to name just a few.

im not saying we should all go munch the purple berries. i think people should know what theyre getting into before using any plant medicine or drug.

i felt safe using ganja during pregnancy and now while breastfeeding because i know where its coming from, and how i react to it, and what the proper dosage for the gentle results i want is.

it helped during pregnancy when i had morning sickness and couldnt eat, and it helped me yesterday when i was on the edge of a nervous breakdown and needed to see things from a different point of view. (i smoked after i nursed him to sleep for the night)

ive used it four times since becoming pregnant and have been thankful for it every time.

caffiene however, i will not touch, (except small bits in chocolate once in a while) because i know that it has a very strong effect on me.


----------



## MilkTrance

Just because it's natural doesn't make it okay. I don't like that argument.

That said, I don't know enough about MJ to say whether it is or is not okay. I won't do it while BF, but then, I won't do it at all anymore, just as I won't become "intoxicated" with alcohol. Can you smoke MJ without becoming "intoxicated," for lack of a better term? I don't know. Every time I smoked it, I got high. So for me, it's a big no.


----------



## dubfam

I used MJ on a daily basis for a number of years to help manage Anxiety and Depression that were triggered by PTSD.

I was able to avoid taking the Paxil and Xanax that the doctors wanted me to take, both of those drugs are VERY addictive and have really frightening side effects. They both give you horrible physical withdrawal symptoms if you stop taking them suddenly...I think that you can even die while detoxing from the Xanax.
Xanax made me feel VERY high. I was not myself. Xanax is a VERY popular street drug, and many people are VERY addicted to it.

MJ is not physically addictive, and there aren't any sort of withdrawal symptoms when you stop taking it. I was personally able to take the right amount so as not to feel high, just balanced. It was a life saver for me. It never impaired me in a way that would have prevented me from making good parenting decisions, and it helped me have patience. I wouldn't want to be responsible for children if I had to take Xanax every day because I didn't feel sober.

There are many many breast feeding and pregnant women who are taking hard core pharmaceuticals that were prescribed to them. That doesn't get questioned and judged, though, because the Pharma industry tells us that it is okay!

Also, for me the MJ was like a crutch that helped me learn to be calmer, and relax naturally. The Xanax just made me feel really intoxicated so that I just didn't care what was happening. MJ still allowed me to experience and feel things because it wasn't as powerful.

There is just such a huge stigma with MJ that has been created by our government...it is really sad. There are many people who would benefit from the use but are too scared to do it because it is illegal. How often do we hear about senior citizens and other people who cannot afford their meds? Well this is something that you can grow yourself, very inexpensively and it will help many ailments and replace the need for many expensive Pharma DRUGS.

No wonder it is illegal.

It is too bad that we live in a society where sick people have to hide in a closet to take their medication.
Or face being ridiculed/having their children taken from them/losing their job etc...


----------



## thismama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
Just because it's natural doesn't make it okay. I don't like that argument.

And just because it's illegal doesn't make it not okay. People tend to just blindly follow *that* argument.


----------



## junamoss

I think its fine. Personal choice.
But say you were pregnant in iowa. And you had late prenatal care, or hx of drug abuse or admitted to using in pregnancy or early before you were pregnant. We would be required to send meconium to a lab to check for drugs. And urine too. I have no idea what happens when you test positive. I think DHS comes to visit.


----------



## bellymama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
here we go again... lol









Tune in 20 pages later for acrimony and drama, right here on commercial-free MDC. It's a soap opera for people who only ever use Dr. Brommers.


----------



## bellymama

i have smoked pot on and off since i was 17...so thats 11 years now. i stopped when i was pregnant because i didn't need it anymore, my head was fine without it...but i didn't quit because i thought it was bad, it just wasn't what i needed. i smoked it maybe 3 or 4 times in the second trimester for horrible headaches.
i didn't come back to wanting it until ds was 6 months old...so i didn't smoke and bf in the early days, but again, i would have had i wanted to...most of my friends puff and did so while preg. and nursing. my mom did so with me.
i smoke now fairly frequently and i am still almost exclusively bfing my 8 month old since he is totally uninterested in solids.
i see no difference in any of his behavior, sleep or eating patterns from before i smoked and now when i do.


----------



## bellymama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
And just because it's illegal doesn't make it not okay. People tend to just blindly follow *that* argument.

word.


----------



## bellymama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twopinknoblue* 
Those of you that say you have used MJ while pregnant.....did you receive prenatal care? Just curious, because my midwife took urine samples at every visit, and I'm sure that if I were using an illegal substance then I would have been reported.

I've smoked plenty of MJ in my life, but I would never smoke while preg. or BF. I wouldn't smoke it anymore anyway, but that's beside the point.

The fact of the matter is, whether you agree or not, possession and use of marijuana is illegal in the United States, and IMHO, partaking in illegal behavior as the parent of a child is completely irresponsible.........just think of the ramifications. Your children could see you be arrested, be taken from you and when returned your entire relationship with them would be scrutinized by CPS for the rest of your lives........it's not worth it.

you have to have a special kind of test to check for drugs...the urine analysis your midwife does is for your protein in your urine...
my midwives smoke weed so i don't think they would care








how on earth would you get arrested if you just toke a little in your backyard after your kids asleep? unless some nosy busybody of a neighbor called the cops on ya? i don't smoke out in public, or when i am driving..i just puff a tiny bit when the kids napping or in bed...

oh yeah, and my doc also smokes weed and suggested i do too if i had headaches or nausea when preg.


----------



## earthmama369

Voted "no, never" but I feel like it should come with a disclaimer. I don't feel it would be any more dangerous than having a beer or glass of wine while in a nursing relationship, which I have done. I just don't like pot, personally. Gives me a hangover. Beer doesn't. I'm backward.


----------



## LoveChild421

Obviously its best to not smoke anything while pg/bf, but I'd much rather see someone use medicinal MJ than take Paxil, Xanax, Klonopin or other drugs for anxiety or other issues. When you exclude government propoganda "studies" research (especially research done outside of the US) shows that MJ itself is 100% non-toxic- it is impossible to overdose. Smoking of course creates toxins just from combustion, but there are other ways to use MJ medicinally.


----------



## bellymama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loriforeman* 
belladonna is natural, so's nightshade. i'm certainly not taking either.

i'm extremely against...i won't even drink caffeine while pregnant or nursing, either. i owe my children good quality building blocks to make their bodies with...

i know one mother that co-slept after smoking, and she killed her kid. i know several that are pretty sorry parents, as well...more concerned with toking than taking care of their babies.

i certainly wouldn't want my children to end up smoking ANYTHING, and i'm not exposing them to such, either. why take a chance?

that is sad.
however, i am not a bad parent, nor am i more concerned with "toking" than my kid, nor is any of my many friends who smoke. nor was my mom and dad or any of my parents friends who smoked.
i hope you can see that there can be exceptions to every "rule".


----------



## ~Heyokha~

IMO, plastics, pesticides, and other _man made_ chemicals are more dangerous. I agree with one of the pps.....just because its illegal doesn't mean that it is bad or dangerous (in moderation.)


----------



## MelKnee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyCate* 
No, I wouldn't. I am sure it's not the worst, but I wouldn't risk having the kids taken from me.









:
I don't think smoking occasionally is harmful to a nursling. But, it is illegal and therefore I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## the_lissa

No I haven't, but I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## ~Heyokha~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelKnee* 







:
I don't think smoking occasionally is harmful to a nursling. But, it is illegal and therefore I wouldn't risk it.


I agree.

I don't think I would enjoy it if I did smoke it. I would be completely paranoid about this


----------



## mtn.mama

A. Marijuana is not illegal everywhere.
B. Its not up to the government to decide how I live.
C. How about MJ Brownies instead of smoking?
D. If my kid gets interested in trying pot I'll role model appropriate behavior for her.
E. Isn't weed an oxytocin?
F. Its definitely a medicine.
G. I didn't vote in the poll because I didn't like the choices. I didn't smoke or eat dope, but I would.


----------



## queendom lady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
There are many many breast feeding and pregnant women who are taking hard core pharmaceuticals that were prescribed to them. That doesn't get questioned and judged, though, because the Pharma industry tells us that it is okay!

I completely agree.

I do believe people can choose to use mj responsibly just like lots of people choose to use alcohol responsibly. Some can be reckless with it as well but I believe what we're talking about here is the responsible and moderate use of a natural drug. By all means it should be a free country but since this subject isn't under that banner I guess it brings up other unfortunate consequences to using (which is half the reason I don't - the other half I just don't really dig it).


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
Can you smoke MJ without becoming "intoxicated," for lack of a better term? I don't know. Every time I smoked it, I got high. So for me, it's a big no.

I think it's an unfair argument. The "high" mj can give you is very different from being drunk & / or belligerant. I don't consider it, and I think many would agree, intoxicated any more than if I took a prescribed prozac or had a cup of valerian tea. Some people get sleepy, some get silly, some get hungry, for others, you just get nicer & normal & more relaxed.


----------



## ktbug

To answer the question I think the PP was asking, though - yes, it's talked about a lot in medicinal circles, the threshold at which your symptoms are abated versus the point at which you're "high". I know in patients with hyperemesis gravidarum, one or two puffs is enough to make the nausea go away and the patient can then eat normally. One or two puffs doesn't make anyone "high". It's possible to take the lowest dose necessary for symptom relief without experiencing euphoria, giddiness, or the other taboo side effects.


----------



## Jacksmum8

I just tried to have the healthiest diet possible while pregnant and nursing. This included eliminating alchol and not smoking anything.


----------



## MilkTrance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hklinefelter22* 
I think it's an unfair argument. The "high" mj can give you is very different from being drunk & / or belligerant. I don't consider it, and I think many would agree, intoxicated any more than if I took a prescribed prozac or had a cup of valerian tea. Some people get sleepy, some get silly, some get hungry, for others, you just get nicer & normal & more relaxed.

Maybe I am in the minority, then.

I also get







: after more than 1 glass of wine.

Quote:

And just because it's illegal doesn't make it not okay. People tend to just blindly follow *that* argument.
Oh, for sure, I agree with you there.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

I'd like to point out to all the mommas who have tried MJ and not liked the effect it had on them that there are thousands of different strains of MJ, each one creates a different effect. Not only that but HOW it is grown greatly effect the high you get. Did you know that there is only a 10 day window in which to properly harvest MJ, one day off can ruin a whole crop, but is still potent enough to be sold. If you take damaged or expired meds they don't work properly, and neither does MJ. So before anyone can truely judje it I prompt them to seek out a strain that meets their needs, because some strains help with sleep, while others help with eating disorders, all strains have very different effects. Please educate before you discriminate.







:


----------



## Ianthe

I'm not really against responsible mj use, i just don't like being high so i've never smoked while bfing.


----------



## carmel23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
If you take damaged or expired meds they don't work properly,

I just wanted to interject that most meds have an expiration date, but they can still work just fine after this date. It is just a "safety" precaution, but not really based on anything specific to that medication. It is pretty arbitrary.


----------



## Lily Eve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loriforeman* 
belladonna is natural, so's nightshade. i'm certainly not taking either.

i'm extremely against...i won't even drink caffeine while pregnant or nursing, either. i owe my children good quality building blocks to make their bodies with...

i certainly wouldn't want my children to end up smoking ANYTHING, and i'm not exposing them to such, either. why take a chance?
















:

I have no interest in drugs whatsoever, but why on earth would any woman take any kind of drug at all while pregnant or breastfeeding? If you absolutely feel you must (although that's addiction right there) at the very least wait until you've finished your breastfeeding relationship. I guess I just don't see how anyone could need or desire a drug so badly that they would be willing to take a chance with their child.


----------



## kazoo

what chances would you be taking with mj?

this is the only study isolating mj, and it's very interesting.

http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/...can-babies.htm


----------



## Gumby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily Eve* 
I have no interest in drugs whatsoever, but why on earth would any woman take any kind of drug at all while pregnant or breastfeeding? If you absolutely feel you must (*although that's addiction right there*) at the very least wait until you've finished your breastfeeding relationship. I guess I just don't see how anyone could need or desire a drug so badly that they would be willing to take a chance with their child.

wow.

bolding mine.

a lot of women take "drugs" when pregnant or breastfeeding. epidurals? pitocin? cytotec? antibiotics for infections or prevention thereof?

i am most certainly NOT addicted to the prescribed antibiotic i took while pregnant for a very real infection i had. and i am absolutely not addicted to the cytotec i took to stop my postpartum hemorrhage.

IMO and that of many others, MJ is *a lot* less harmful than some of the chemicals big pharma markets.

Like Chronic Chrissy said (nice to see you btw!) do your research.


----------



## moonfirefaery

If marijuana were legal, odds are, it would be 18+ just like cigarettes. I wouldn't give my child cigarettes, and I wouldn't smoke them during pregnancy. The same is true of marijuana. Likewise, I wouldn't give my kids prescription drugs that were not prescribed to them, and I would not take prescription drugs without true need and proof that it would not harm the baby during pregnancy.


----------



## FancyD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissMommyNiceNice* 
I don't consider it, and I think many would agree, intoxicated any more than if I took a prescribed prozac or had a cup of valerian tea.

I'm not an MJ haterater, but it is most certainly intoxicating. What would be the point of smoking/ingesting it, if it didn't alter your perceptions?

I may or may not have smoked a metric ton of the stuff before DS.
I hypothetically did it to get high.

I would not equate smoking a doob with valerian tea.


----------



## mamameg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD* 
I'm not an MJ haterater, but it is most certainly intoxicating. What would be the point of smoking/ingesting it, if it didn't alter your perceptions?

I may or may not have smoked a metric ton of the stuff before DS.
I hypothetically did it to get high.

Well, there are plenty of people who use it to treat their anxiety, depressing, nausea, and a variety of other medical needs. Most medical needs do not require smoking much more than a hit or two, for which most people, would not leave them feeling very "high" at all.


----------



## FancyD

Not _very_ high, but still high.

Listen, I'm Canadian. I have *zero* problem with adults smoking weed. I don't much care if a pregnant or BFing mother smokes, but let's not get crazy and say MJ isn't intoxicating.

It has a ton of medical uses, and it's pretty much legal here. Shit, the government grows it! I tend towards a moderate view on this, but facts are facts.


----------



## readytobedone

i didn't respond to the poll because none of the options apply to me. i haven't smoked pot while nursing, but i think i would now that DD is older. i would probably do it with a younger nursling if i had a real reason to (health reason, i mean), but just recreationally, i would not be comfortable with any possible "risk."


----------



## mamameg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD* 
Not _very_ high, but still high.

Listen, I'm Canadian. I have *zero* problem with adults smoking weed. I don't much care if a pregnant or BFing mother smokes, but let's not get crazy and say MJ isn't intoxicating.

Sure, but so is say, a glass of wine. Should a parent never have a glass wine because they will then be _impaired_?


----------



## FancyD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Sure, but so is say, a glass of wine. Should a parent never have a glass wine because they will then be _impaired_?

I'm not saying that at all. My point was that MJ is in fact intoxicating, when a PP (that I quoted) said it wasn't.

Again, I don't care if a mom smokes or has two glasses of wine. I think that N. America has a really weird culture in regards to sex and mood altering substances. A very hypocritical one.


----------



## mamameg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD* 
I'm not saying that at all. My point was that MJ is in fact intoxicating, when a PP (that I quoted) said it wasn't.

Again, I don't care if a mom smokes or has two glasses of wine. I think that N. America has a really weird culture in regards to sex and mood altering substances. A very hypocritical one.

I see. Gotcha. I'm admittedly jumping in without really reading carefully. This thread is so old, and frankly, it's a conversation that happens so often at mdc, I can't bring myself to get very excited about it anymore







so I probably shouldn't have posted at all.


----------



## FancyD




----------



## frontierpsych

I'm another in the "No, for legality reasons" camp.

I haven't seen compelling medical evidence against it. I am for legalization, but until it is legalized (if ever) I don't think it's worth the risk of arrest/CPS.


----------



## Lily Eve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gumby* 
wow.

bolding mine.

a lot of women take "drugs" when pregnant or breastfeeding. epidurals? pitocin? cytotec? antibiotics for infections or prevention thereof?

i am most certainly NOT addicted to the prescribed antibiotic i took while pregnant for a very real infection i had. and i am absolutely not addicted to the cytotec i took to stop my postpartum hemorrhage.

IMO and that of many others, MJ is *a lot* less harmful than some of the chemicals big pharma markets.

Like Chronic Chrissy said (nice to see you btw!) do your research.

I'm no great fan of the pharmaceutical industry either and would abstain from any medication. I didn't use an epidural when I was pregnant or anything else (even caffeine) and perhaps worded my previous post incorrectly when I mentioned addiction. Most people smoking pot are not going to become addicted to it, although some do become addicted in the same manner as some people become addicted to alcohol while most do not.

However, comparing marijuana to cytotec is a little misleading as you actually did need the cytotec to stop your bleeding. Nobody absolutely needs marijuana. It's a recreational drug that people take because it enhances their state of mind and they like the feeling of it. People can live without it. Therefore, regardless of any studies done on it, why take unnecessary risks with a baby? Cigarettes were once thought to be perfectly safe to smoke while pregnant and nursing too, but it just doesn't make logical sense that inhaling marijuana or cigarettes are _beneficial_ to babies in any way.

BTW, I was once in a relationship with the singer/bassist of an Australian band and probably the biggest drug advocate in all of Australia as well, lol, so I do know plenty about marijuana and drugs in general but still don't agree that they're good for babies. Adults can do whatever they like and should have the freedom to do so, but I'll just never agree that it's a good thing to smoke marijuana while pregnant or breastfeeding.


----------



## the_lissa

Some people take it medicinally. Try telling a woman with hg that she doesn't need it if it keeps her out of the hospital/off a picc line/from losing her job/from vomiting two dozen times a day/from complications of malnutrition.


----------



## astromama

To the poster who said 'belladonna is natural' and she wouldn't take it while nursing: Belladonna is an ingredient in highland's teething tablets, a homeopathic medicine.... is it harmful? Do we give it to our kids to ease their discomfort? I agree with using marijuana for it's medicinal effects and I wish I had come to that conclusion sooner! I debated with myself for a good many months and now I wish i would have smoked instead of taking the prescribed drugs post c-section. And no, I do not agree with big pharma and the 'hospital' drugs they give you. I was a Bradley mama to be and went through my whole labor and 3+ hours of pushing before transferring from home to hospital... drugs were the last thing I wanted in my baby! However, some drugs are purer and better than others. I would rather take a hit than say, Benedryl or tylenol.


----------



## tireesix

I use it occasionaly for medicinal purposes because I hate the other drugs I take. If you are smoking lots of it then that is not medicinal, the odd joint now and again to make life a bit easier (I am not allowed anti depressants because I react to them) or to help with pain (I suffer from chronic pain and usually use opioids) really isn't that bad.


----------



## Lily Eve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astromama* 
However, some drugs are purer and better than others. I would rather take a hit than say, Benedryl or tylenol.

Really? I'd venture to say that taking some advil or tylenol is probably a lot safer than smoking pot since pot is 20 times more carcinogenic than tobacco and tobacco is pretty darn nasty stuff.


----------



## frog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily Eve* 
...pot is 20 times more carcinogenic than tobacco...

Do you have a source for this statement? Thanks.


----------



## slymamato3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily Eve* 
Really? I'd venture to say that taking some advil or tylenol is probably a lot safer than smoking pot since pot is 20 times more carcinogenic than tobacco and tobacco is pretty darn nasty stuff.

I have to agree with astromama...
No argument, tobacco is nasty. But I think more often than not BFing mamas that are using medicinal mj for pain or appetite issues are not over medicating themselves with this PLANT. Aren't there tons of BFing women that don't think twice about smoking cigs, drinking, never mind the tylenol, advil and on and on. You can see studies going both ways on this as with any of the other choices we end up making in this life.
As pps said "DO YOUR RESEARCH", thats how you can find your own comfort level.


----------



## tireesix

Who says you have to SMOKE it anyway???


----------



## slymamato3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tireesix* 
Who says you have to SMOKE it anyway???

good point...I do think someone mentioned cooking and vaping earlier in the thread.


----------



## sg784

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily Eve* 
Really? I'd venture to say that taking some advil or tylenol is probably a lot safer than smoking pot since pot is 20 times more carcinogenic than tobacco and tobacco is pretty darn nasty stuff.

Where do you get your "informed opinion"? From a "partnership for a drug free america" commercial? Thats like taking breastfeeding advice from nestle. I wish more people especially HERE at MDC would put more into researching things like MJ. You do the research and make a truly informed decision regarding Circ, VAX, birth, etc, why not the same effort in educating yourself about medicine, be it herbal, pharm, or any alternative??


----------



## Gumby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily Eve* 
I'm no great fan of the pharmaceutical industry either and would abstain from any medication. I didn't use an epidural when I was pregnant or anything else (even caffeine)

Good for you! Me either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily Eve* 
However, comparing marijuana to cytotec is a little misleading as you actually did need the cytotec to stop your bleeding.

Actually, no I didn't. I refused at first.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily Eve* 
Nobody absolutely needs marijuana. It's a recreational drug that people take because it enhances their state of mind and they like the feeling of it. People can live without it.

That's not necessarily true. Some people do need MJ just like some people need their anti-pschotic medications.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily Eve* 
Therefore, regardless of any studies done on it, why take unnecessary risks with a baby? Cigarettes were once thought to be perfectly safe to smoke while pregnant and nursing too, but it just doesn't make logical sense that inhaling marijuana or cigarettes are _beneficial_ to babies in any way.

This exact same argument could be made WRT to pills prescribed by the doctor. Some meds were once thought to be safe while pg/bf and have only been around a few decades.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily Eve* 
BTW, I was once in a relationship with the singer/bassist of an Australian band and probably the biggest drug advocate in all of Australia as well, lol, so I do know plenty about marijuana and drugs in general but still don't agree that they're good for babies. Adults can do whatever they like and should have the freedom to do so, but I'll just never agree that it's a good thing to smoke marijuana while pregnant or breastfeeding.

Thanks for this little personal tidbit. However, _I_ don't think it's accurate to compare the advocacy of a rocker to that of a bf'ing mom batting severe PPD who wants nothing more than to kill herself. And that's fine if you don't want to smoke, just get your facts straight.


----------



## newmama8824

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goddessgold1* 
I posted before reading the other posts, so I also wanted to add after reading, I dont think it is my, or anyones place to judge, really. Honestly, even tho I havent really ever done any studies on it, I have been surrounded by weed my whole life, all my family always has and still does do it, and from *what I have seen, smoking cigs are alot words than smoking a joint every now and then... and I can handle a person who is high, I cannot handle a drunk*...lol







:

Right on.


----------



## Danielle13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
here we go again... lol









Tune in 20 pages later for acrimony and drama, right here on commercial-free MDC. It's a soap opera for people who only ever use Dr. Brommers.









laughup







:

omg! this is so funny!!

I personally don't smoke weed


----------



## lyttlewon

I voted no but I don't feel it is physically harmful to the child in small amounts especially in comparison to some of the prescription Anti-D meds. I wouldn't rule out the possibility if I had a medical indication.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD* 
Not _very_ high, but still high.

Listen, I'm Canadian. I have *zero* problem with adults smoking weed. I don't much care if a pregnant or BFing mother smokes, but let's not get crazy and say MJ isn't intoxicating.

It has a ton of medical uses, and it's pretty much legal here. Shit, the government grows it! I tend towards a moderate view on this, but facts are facts.

Actually the government doesn't grow it, the contract growers to sell it for medicinal purposes and impose regulations. So long as you don't have a criminal record any one can apply to grow to grow it legally for distribution.

Oh USING MARIJUANA DOESN'T ALWAYS MEAN SMOKING IT! Smoking it wastes more than it provides.


----------



## Ziggysmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
I see. Gotcha. I'm admittedly jumping in without really reading carefully. This thread is so old, and frankly, it's a conversation that happens so often at mdc, I can't bring myself to get very excited about it anymore







so I probably shouldn't have posted at all.









I'm cracking up at this









MJ is fine to smoke while breastfeeding. Certainly no more harmful than the handful of (prescription) pharma drugs I have taken while in my bfing dyad.

I didn't vote, I haven't smoked weed in years but I am still an advocate. My midwife reccomended it to me while I was pregnant for my headaches. My mom smoke while in labour with me, to ease the contractions. It not. a. big. deal.
CPS here in NZ would NEVER take a child away for their parent possessing pot. Never.
Another point, belladonna is in as PP pointed out, is in Hylands teething powder as well as a whole range of other homeopathics, including ones I took while in labour with my babe.
Also, I though Benadryl was contraindicated for pg and bfing.
And if you take enough Tylenol you can lose your liver and have to have a transplant. I have never heard of that happening with MJ.


----------



## meenajo

the drug debate is very interesting, but I'm just wondering, from those who have done the research:

If a responsible, Bfeeding mom did choose to indulge very occasionally, should she pump-n-dump? Is that effective or a total waste? Would it be the pumping right afterwards or later on? Would it make a difference if we're talking about an infant or a toddler?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

no need to pump n dump. your body metabolizes it so no thc is in your milk. hth








and i SWEAR i'm not stalking you!!!!








coincidence.


----------



## meenajo

Stalker!








It's just hypothetical, of course, I wouldn't want you to think I'd make an irresponsible Mommy







not a drug addict I swear









We should get together sometime soon


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

yeah, no, dont worry. even if you did induldge in the green, i wouldnt think you were irresponsible, lots of wonderful attentive mothers use MJ.








and, yes, we should get together soon.


----------



## Phantaja

I don't have any clue why I even clicked this, but man it made me giggle when I saw that 420 people voted in the poll.


----------



## Gumby

and I think it's funny that this thread was bumped on 4/20


----------



## NaomiMcC

Smoke it, don't smoke it...whatever. I personally wouldn't. And I've never. HOWEVER...pot today is much more potent than pot from yonder year ago. My concern is that that pot is never really "just pot" anymore. Much of the time it's been laced with something else. Having quite a few RCMP friends, including few who specialize in drugs, they say it's not the pot that scares them so much - it's what the lab finds IN the pot that is worriesome. Most of the pot they bust (around 80%) has been laced with other drugs/chemicals. How do you KNOW your pot is just pot? How do you KNOW it's not contaminated? What does that DO to YOUR baby?
Not a chance I would be willing to take...unless you're growing it yourself for your personal use.


----------



## Ziggysmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaomiMcC* 
Smoke it, don't smoke it...whatever. I personally wouldn't. And I've never. HOWEVER...pot today is much more potent than pot from yonder year ago. My concern is that that pot is never really "just pot" anymore. Much of the time it's been laced with something else. Having quite a few RCMP friends, including few who specialize in drugs, they say it's not the pot that scares them so much - it's what the lab finds IN the pot that is worriesome. Most of the pot they bust (around 80%) has been laced with other drugs/chemicals. How do you KNOW your pot is just pot? How do you KNOW it's not contaminated? What does that DO to YOUR baby?
Not a chance I would be willing to take...unless you're growing it yourself for your personal use.

hmm... sounds like something scary a cop would say. Sounds like anti-pot propaganda to me.


----------



## Septagram

I see no problems with using it. I've smoked through both my pregnancies and through breastfeeding both my sons and have had absolutley no ill effects. No research I've done has shown any either.

I have to say, though, I'm very skeptical that 80% of any pot has been laced. Why would a dealer who is out to make a profit invest money that he won't see a return on? I've been smoking for years and have yet to find anything that had been laced.

Anyway, what we get now is organic and 100% safe. We ate Thanksgiving dinner with our grower a few years ago.


----------



## lunamegn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaomiMcC* 
My concern is that that pot is never really "just pot" anymore. Much of the time it's been laced with something else. Having quite a few RCMP friends, including few who specialize in drugs, they say it's not the pot that scares them so much - it's what the lab finds IN the pot that is worriesome. Most of the pot they bust (around 80%) has been laced with other drugs/chemicals. How do you KNOW your pot is just pot? How do you KNOW it's not contaminated? What does that DO to YOUR baby?
Not a chance I would be willing to take...unless you're growing it yourself for your personal use.

Can you give links to support your statement that "around 80% has been laced with other drugs/chemicals?"

This does sound like some scare tactic, regurgitated info.

But hey, it definetly is best to know where and how your herb was grown.


----------



## ilovejeff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaomiMcC* 
Smoke it, don't smoke it...whatever. I personally wouldn't. And I've never. HOWEVER...pot today is much more potent than pot from yonder year ago. My concern is that that pot is never really "just pot" anymore. Much of the time it's been laced with something else. Having quite a few RCMP friends, including few who specialize in drugs, they say it's not the pot that scares them so much - it's what the lab finds IN the pot that is worriesome. Most of the pot they bust (around 80%) has been laced with other drugs/chemicals. How do you KNOW your pot is just pot? How do you KNOW it's not contaminated? What does that DO to YOUR baby?
Not a chance I would be willing to take...unless you're growing it yourself for your personal use.

Your friends are messing with you. There is no reason anyone I would buy from would waste their money on that.

At my last annual I told my GYN that we were going to start TTC, but that I wanted to get off my three medications first: Clonazapem, Cymbalta and MMJ (medical marijuana). She told me to make sure to get off the pharmaceuticals, but that the MMJ was fine, that she'd had several patients use it for morning sickness or other conditions while pregnant and their babies were fine. Granted, I live in the EverGREEN







state where the attitude regarding MMJ and MJ in general are very liberal, but I don't think my GYN would advise something that she felt was harmful.

A PP linked to a study done in Jamaica. The babies of the women who used MJ while pg were actually ahead of the babies of the women who didn't at 1 month. Here's the link in case you missed it: http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/...can-babies.htm

I hope that when I get pregnant the hormone shift will correct the issue that I use MMJ for (I've long suspected that it has something to do with hormones and I'm a big believer in intuition). However, if necessary, I would rather use a natural plant to relieve my pain than to send whatever chemicals your body releases when you're in pain to my baby.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

woah propaganda machine!
seriously thats some regurgitated hogwash. WHY would anyone who is selling their MJ put something in it that costs them more and then tell the buyer its not laced? WHY?! that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever, seriously.

and i know my growers personally. love them to bits and pieces and have actually seen it growing, same goes for my previous growers.

there are very few pain medications i feel comfortable taking while pregnant or nursing due to side effects in the baby, or in me. MJ is one i feel 100% confortable with. and its one of only two things that helps with debilitating migraines for me. the other is Vicodin, which isnt all that great when nursing.


----------



## Magali

I picked no, but I haven't smoked in years. The only problem I can think of is if it was laced. And I'm only speaking from personal experience here, but I was an avid pot smoker years ago...and sometimes it WAS laced.


----------



## mamameg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magali* 
I picked no, but I haven't smoked in years. The only problem I can think of is if it was laced. And I'm only speaking from personal experience here, but I was an avid pot smoker years ago...and sometimes it WAS laced.

With what?


----------



## chirp

i didn't take the poll because i've never actually breastfed...i don't plan on smoking during the first few months, maybe even the first year, we'll see









but i've only ever smoked trees laced with something once! and it happened when i was a teenager. and it was probably because we couldn't just chill and wait for our regular dude to come through, we went and found what we could out on the street.

bad idea for anyone, looking for anything.

i remember being at a convenience store and all of a sudden starting to feel really weird. TOO weird. Not MJ high at all. My friends came out of the store (I was in the car) and I could tell they felt the same way. We ended up walking! to the nearest home. That's how different it was.

Basically what I'm saying is, even if you did smoke something that was laced with something else you would probably know, and be able to pump and dump er whatever.


----------



## Reg1123

:


----------



## MommyJoia

I ate some brownies once, but DD was over 2 at the time and I'm pretty sure I didn't nurse her until bed time. I also had a beer or two.

It's not something I would do everyday, but I didn't see the harm in it and I know who made the brownies, how he made the brownies and where he got the green. I'm fairly certain the green was organic, hydroponic.


----------



## tuscany123

I won't smoke it for recreation, have never enjoyed it- BUT- I think it should be legal, just like buying beer or vodka is legal. And Drs should absolutly be allowed to prescribe it to their patients, even if it never becomes legal to buy. And if Mama's have researched it, and they feel the risk to babe is negligible, then I respect their choice.


----------



## HidaShara

I smoke recreationally and am all for the legalization & use of pot. But I won't smoke so long as I am breastfeeding. There's enough evidence (any evidence is enough, IMO) that pot *may* affect brain development & specifically motor skills that I don't see any reason to risk it.

I mean, of course there are a thousand people who will tell you they did X and turned out fine. But that doesn't mean X isn't a risk, and that you might not be the one in a thousand people who get unlucky. The reward just isn't worth the risk in this matter, IMO.

(Of course, if I were taking marijuana for a medical reason, that would be different. But I'm not - it's just for fun, and I can live without it for as long as I am BFing.)


----------



## FullMetalMom

A friend wanted me to smoke pot with her when I was pregnant and my first thought was "how completely selfish of me would that be?" Just to get stoned for a little while? I didn't get drunk, I didn't smoke cigarettes and I didn't smoke weed. Won't do any of those things while I'm breastfeeding either.


----------



## newmama8824

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HidaShara* 
I smoke recreationally and am all for the legalization & use of pot. But I won't smoke so long as I am breastfeeding. There's enough evidence (any evidence is enough, IMO) that pot *may* affect brain development & specifically motor skills that I don't see any reason to risk it.

I mean, of course there are a thousand people who will tell you they did X and turned out fine. But that doesn't mean X isn't a risk, and that you might not be the one in a thousand people who get unlucky. The reward just isn't worth the risk in this matter, IMO.

(Of course, if I were taking marijuana for a medical reason, that would be different. But I'm not - it's just for fun, and I can live without it for as long as I am BFing.)

Yes, but there are also studies from Jamaica on breastfeeding Mother's who smoke as part of every day life. If I remember correctly their children had no ill effects from it. I may be wrong, it's been awhile since I have read it.

Just sayin'


----------



## Astrogirl

I won't smoke drugs, drug myself or intoxicate myself with kids in my house or in my care.

My reason is very simple. Growing up, i lived with a friends mom for a while. She had three kids. This was not a trashy lady, she was quite nice, lived in a nice area of town and had a job. But every once in a while her old hippy friends would come over and smoke a few in the basement while we were sleeping. She never got TOO stoned, that i ever remember and I think she thought she was always in control of her faculties. But there were times when we NEEDED her, either physically or emotionally, and she just.wasnt."there".

Obviously it make enough of an impact into my sense of security that I will never forget the feeling of being a kid and realizing that the person taking care of you couldn't. Even if its as simple as having a nightmare and having your parent try to comfort you and realizing that they are not sober. I grew up with that feeling a lot and the memory of it now still burns me a little.

eta:
by the way, my mom had medicinal MJ for her cancer. I fully support her in that. But she was always very adamant that she would smoke it privately, not around her grandkids and not while the grandkids were in her home.


----------



## GoddessKristie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
here we go again... lol









Tune in 20 pages later for acrimony and drama, right here on commercial-free MDC. It's a soap opera for people who only ever use Dr. Brommers.


----------



## yarngoddess

I smoke on occasion for severe pain (broken hip) and usually only at night.

I don't see a problem with it if there is some security in place. Baby proofed house- you aren't leaving your child to smoke- child doesn't have access to it- and you use your brain. Some people I know, aren't breastfeeding, will leave their kiddo's to smoke, or smoke in another room or the same room for that matter. I don't agree with that.

I think that being responsible is the big part of being an adult. If you are an adult and you want to smoke or vape then breastfeeding or pregnant or whatever- do so if that's what pleases you.


----------



## Banana731

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
no need to pump n dump. your body metabolizes it so no thc is in your milk. hth









I always figured that because THC gets stored in fat and stays in your system for such a long time, that breast milk would also get loaded up with it. How long does your body take to metabolize it? Where did you get this info?


----------



## ~NewMa~

Interesting mixed views...of course

I don't have a problem with it mostly because my mom smoked during her pregnancies and while breastfeeding. Actually, if you look at the pictures in my baby book, you can see an ashtray with a roach in it right next to her while she's breastfeeding







.
Me, my sister and my brother are all fine, healthy and smart








I understand alot of you will think what my mom did was selfish and risky, but hey... different strokes for different folks.
By the way, I'm only 26. I don't know how much "different" weed was back in the 80's than it is today...
And I agree that there are lots of other meds being used by pregnant and breastfeeding mothers that could potentially be dangerous. They say it's safe to take percocet during pregnancy and breastfeeding.
How did they come to that conclusion? ....


----------



## azedazobollis

Im replying before reading all the previous posts.

Pot is relaxing for the smoker. Personally, when I partake, I'm well with the world. Im creative and happy. I'm much better with the kids. My body doesn't hurt. If it was legal to grow and smoke, I would. I have brilliant creative children. If I were to smoke, I would always be sure there was another caregiver in addition to myself with the kids.

When I pump, I find I pump more milk when I partake. I am relaxed. My concern with smoking has to do with pot quality. I will not partake right now because there is no quality herb available. Mold gives me headaches and is poisonous to my body- not sure if that would travel to the milk. Bad herb has mold.

I think if the herb was high quality and you could operate as a parent, your baby was not exposed to second hand smoke, partaking would not affect your breastfeeding. There are plenty of other toxins that should concern you with contamination of your breastmilk.


----------



## robertandenith

omg r u really serious?!??! lol wow you mamas really impress me







I haven't smoked in yearssssssssssssssssss, I used to when I was young and silly. I dont think I could ever smoke again. I do my occasional wine or beer though


----------



## awallrising

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twopinknoblue* 
Those of you that say you have used MJ while pregnant.....did you receive prenatal care? Just curious, because my midwife took urine samples at every visit, and I'm sure that if I were using an illegal substance then I would have been reported.

I'm sure someone has already commented on this, but health care providers don't just test for drugs without your consent, esp. not a midwife. Urine tests while PG are to test sugar & protein, not drugs.


----------



## awallrising

Septagram said:


> I have to say, though, I'm very skeptical that 80% of any pot has been laced. Why would a dealer who is out to make a profit invest money that he won't see a return on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
Click to expand...


----------



## Eaglevoice

I used to be a really heavy pot smoker. Both DH and I were heavy smokers. Then I found out I was pregnant and I've maybe smoked 4 times since then... and that was 4 years ago. My problem is the ganja around here is soooooo good that I get wicked stoned off of just a little epecially since it's been so long since I've smoked, it sort of turns me off of it these days because it makes me nervous to be that out of it with kiddos around. I'm not a very "functional stoner" so I feel I wouldn't be the most functional mama. Once the kids get a bit older and my LO isn't nursing night and day and needing me round the clock I could see smoking occasionally, but never heavily again.


----------



## mandalin24kd

I've research lots of studies on the subject and the conclusion is that THC has NEVER been proven to go through the breastmilk. I read an interesting article on Rastafarians that showed the their babies were highly alert and healthy and happy.

Happy mama = happy babies


----------



## awallrising

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astromama* 
To the poster who said 'belladonna is natural' and she wouldn't take it while nursing: Belladonna is an ingredient in highland's teething tablets, a homeopathic medicine.... is it harmful?

Hylands are homeopathic which means that the active ingredient is significantly diluted. Several homeopathic remedies have ingredients that would be toxic in their normal state.


----------



## Collinsky

I don't, but wouldn't judge a woman who did. I have only ever heard that it doesn't cross into the milk in any real amounts.

I would hope that no one smokes *around* a baby/child (not a fan of smoke in children's lungs, of any type) and that mama is responsible with her use when the children are relying on her to care for them and keep them safe.

I also would hope that if the mj is for self-medication purposes that it is really evaluated by the mama as the appropriate treatment. For instance, if there is a mental health issue that the mj is helping with, to be sure that it is really helping and not doing more harm than good. (I've seen mj help with mental health issues in ways that prescription meds failed miserably ... I've also seen it make problems worse.)


----------

